# Churches in your city



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Post some churches picture of your city.

Here is some pics of Montreal churches.

Basilique Notre-Dame


















Cathédrale Marie-Reine-Du-Monde


























Notre-Dame de Bonsecours (First established in 1657, the current building dates from 1771 )









Oratoire Saint-Joseph


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Catherdal Jakarta,Indonesia




































Immanuel Church Jakarta


----------



## Melchisedeck (Jul 29, 2005)

Brescia old Cathedral (Brescia is a small city in near Milan)














































New Cathedral













































Chiesa dei Miracoli ( Church of the Miracles)









Church of San Barnaba


















Church of San Francesco


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

NYC has quite a lot of churches, especially in Brooklyn. I may not show all of them, but every post will include a borrough that has them. To start it off, here's the churches in Manhattan just to get the major ones out of the way.

St Paul's Chapel









Trinity Church









St Patrick's Cathedral









Riverside Church









The Baptists Mariner's Temple









Episcopal Church of the Intersession









North Presbyterian Church









Union Baptist Church









Reverend Ike's United Church









La Gee Baptist Church









The First Corinithian Baptist Chruch









Our Lady of Pompeii Church









St Joseph's Church









The Chapel of Good Shepheard









SS Cyril & Methodius and St Raphael









Holy Cross









St Thomas









5th Ave Presbyterian Church









Our Saviour









The Little Church Around the Corner









Marble Collegiate Reformed Church









Cathedral of St Sava









First Presbyterian Church









Church of the Ascension









St John









St Veronica









Our Lady of the Rosary









St Peter









St Malachy









St Mary the Virgin









Holy Innocents









St John the Baptist









Cathedral of St John the Divine









Nortre Dame









St Paul's Chapel at Columbia Univerisity









Church of the Heavenly Rest









St Thomas More









All Souls









St Jean Baptiste









Central Presbyterian Church









St Bartholomew









Church of the Incarnation









Our Lady of the Scapular and St Stephen









St George









Armenian Catholic Cathedral









St Mark's in the Bowery









Old St Patrick's Cathedral









St Paul the Apostle









St Andrews Church









Judson Memorial Church









Church of St Luke's in the Fields









General Theological Seminary









Church of the Holy Apostles









The Church of the Guardian Angel









First Church of Christ









Church of St Paul and St Andrew









St Michael's Church









Church of St Vincent Ferrer









St Nicholas Cathedral









Mt Olivet Baptist Church









Ebenezer Gospel Tabernacle









Ephesus Seventh Day Adventist Church









Bethelite Community Baptist Church









Metropolitan Baptist Church









Mother A.M.E. Zion Church









Abyssinian Baptist Church









St Martin's Episcopal Church









St George's Ukranian Church









Church of the Crucifixtion









Church of St Benedict the Moor









St Peter's Luthern Church









Church of the Transfiguation









Rutgers Presbyterian Church









Collegiate Church









First Baptist Church









Grace Church


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

In Zurich there are also lots of - here the ones in the center:

Liebfrauenkirche









St.Peter (for centuries the biggest clock in the world - nowadays I think it's the Colgate in Jersey)









The famous glass windows by Marc Chagal in the Fraumünster









Grossmünster - from where Zwingli started the Reformation in the early 16th century









Enge









Some more:

The Mosque of Zurich









The Synagoge









English Church









Kirche Wipkingen









Kirche Höngg









Kirche Oberstrass









Kirche Unterstrass









Kirche Fluntern









Kirche Oerlikon









And the ones in my neighbourhood Altstetten

























And just around the corner is a Buddhist Temple


----------



## jrg85 (Jul 22, 2005)

*Churches in Alicante (Spain)*


Iglesia de Santa María
















http://www.****.c.telefonica.net/alicante/maria.jpg 

Con-Catedral de San Nicolás
















http://www.****.c.telefonica.net/alicante/nicolas.jpg 

Iglesia de la Purísima de Benissa

























Iglesia Virgen del Consuelo de Altea

























Catedral de Orihuela

























Iglesia de Santo Domingo

























Iglesia de Santiago Apóstol

















Basílica Santa María Elche

















Iglesia de Biar









Iglesia Monasterio de la Santa Faz de Alicante


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

beautiful churches people kay:


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

Churches in Antwerp (Belgium) (height and year of construction between brackets):


Onze-Lieve-Vrouwekathedraal (3 towers: 123m, 65m and 48m (Onion), 1352-1521), tallest and largest gothic cathedral in the Benelux, also tallest building in Antwerp. The 'Onion Tower' had to be 180m, and the church had to be twice as large as it is now (it had to be build over the Groenplaats)





























Sint-Carolus Borromeuskerk (58m, 1615-1621), with cooperation of painter Rubens





























Sint-Pauluskerk (55m, 1679), a disastrous fire in 1968 destroyed a large part, but harbour workers and whores (as the church is in the ***** quarter) helped to save the tower and the paintings





























Christus Koningkerk (64m, 1928-1930), the tower was 74m but a fire reduced its height. This church was a part of the World Exposition in 1930





























Sint-Laurentiuskerk (65,16m, 1928)




















Sint-Walburgiskerk (on a painting in the city hall, but it still exists)











Sint-Andrieskerk (1514-1663)





























Sint-Jacobskerk (55m, 1491-1656), the tower had to be taller than the one of the cathedral, but they didn't manage




















Sint-Lambertuskerk, in Ekeren (part of Antwerp)











Rozenkranskerk (39m)

http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=231369


----------



## Baianóide (Aug 9, 2005)

In Salvador da Bahia, the 1st Brazilian capital, there are many churches, some of them ....

- Mosteiro de São Bento (1581)










- Catedral Basílica (1657/1672)












- Basílica de Nosso Senhor do Bonfim (1745/1772)












- Nossa Senhora da Boa Viagem (1741)










- Nossa Senhora do Rosário dos Pretos (1704/1796)




























- Santo Antônio da Barra (1560)










- Nossa Senhora da Conceição da Praia (1549/1765)










- Nossa Senhora da Piedade (1809)










- Igreja da Ordem Terceira de São Francisco


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Paris*

_ Sacre Coeur_










_Notre Dame_


----------



## bustero (Dec 20, 2004)

Manila Cathedral. founded 1572, rebuilt 6 times due to earthquake destruction and later world war 2.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

some churches of Lisbon:
the Romanic Cathedral:
























Churche of Santa Maria de Belem:
































































































Churche of Conceição Velha:
















churche of São Paulo:
















churche of Memoria:
























the National Pantheon:
























churche of São Nicolao:








churche of São Vicente de Fora:








churche of São Domingos:
















churche of São Roque:
















churche of Paulistas:
















Church of Santo Condestavel:


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Brooklyn has the most churches in NYC than any other borrough.

Holy Trinity Russian Orthodox Church









Mt Moriah Baptist Church









Our Lady of East NY









New Lots Reformed Church









St John's Episcopal Church (Bay Ridge)









South Bushwick Reformed Church









St Barbara's Roman Catholic Church









African Wesleyan Methodist Episcopal Church









Church of St Michael and St Edward









St John's Lutheran Church and St Anthony of Padua









St Stanislaus Kostka









St Cecilia









St Mary Star of the Sea Church









New Utercht Reformed Church









Flatlands Dutch Reformed Church









Russian Orthodox Cathedral of the Transfiguration









Queen of All Saints Catholic Church









Gothic St Stephens Church









Flatbush Reformed Church Parsonage









Visitation of Our Lady R C









Grace Church









Bay Ridge United Methodist Church









Unknown church in Sea Gate









Old First Reformed Church









Memorial Presbyterian Church









Grace United Methodist Church









St John's Episcopal Church (Park Slope)









6th Ave Baptist Church









St Augustine's Roman Catholic Church









John Wesley United Methodist Church









Enoch Grand Lodge









Mt Lebanon Baptist Church









First African Methodist Episcopal Zion Church









Stuyvesant Hts Christian Church









Epiphany Roman Catholic Church









Holy Trinity Church of the Ukranian Autocephalic Orthodox Church in Exile









Iglesia Bautista Calvario









Church of the Annunciation









Iglesia Metodista Unida de Sur Tres









Iglesia Pentecostal Misionera









St Elias Greek Rite Catholic Church









Church of the Ascension









Greenpoint Reformed Church









Union Baptist Church









St Stanislaus Kortka Vincentian Fathers Church









Unknown church in Greenpoint









Saints Cryil and Methodius Church









Church of St Mark's and St Matthews









Unknown church in Clinton Hill









Lafayette Ave Presbyterian Church









Church of St Michael and St Mark









Eglise Baptiste d'Expression Franciase









St Gregory's Church









Union United Methodist Church









Hebron French Speaking 7th Day Adventist Church









The Philadelphian Sabbath Cathedral









Greenwood Baptist Church









All Saints Episcopal Church









St Thomas Aquinas Church









St Patrick's Roman Catholic Church









St Anselm's Church









Our Saviours Lutheran Church









Lutheran Church of the Good Sheperd









Our Lady of Angels









St James Cathedral-Basilica









St John the Baptist Church









St Agnes Church









St Joseph's Church









Church of St Boniface









Berean Missionary Baptist Church









Plymouth Church of the Pilgrimists (Congressional)









Fellowship Baptist Church









Reformed Dutch Church of Brooklyn









Dutch Reformed Church of Flatbush









Pilgrim Church









Eglise De Diue









Assembly Hall of Jehovas Witnesses









House of Prayer for All People









Gospel Crusade Church of the Pentecost









Jesus is Lord









Coney Island Ave Church









Emmanus 7th Day Church









Some church in Flatlands









Prayer Palace









Daniel Temple Church of Christ









Faith Assemblies of God









Grace Baptist Church


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

so many man


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Queens has a collection of churches on their own.

St Matthais Church, Ridgewood









The First (Dutch) Reformed Church, Astoria









St Raphael's Church, Sunnyside









Reformed Dutch Church of Newton, Elmhurst









Elmhurst Baptist Church, Elmhurst









Christian Testament Church, Elmhurst









St John's Episcopal Church, Far Rockaway









The United Methodist Church of Glendale, Glendale









St Saviour's Church, Maspeth









First Presbyterian Church od Springfield Gardens, Springfield Gardens









Methodist Episcopal Church of Newton, Middle Village









Trinity Lutheran Church, Middle Village









St Margret's Roman Catholic Church, Middle Village









Our Lady of Hope, Middle Village









Holy Archangels of Michael & Gabriel Romanian Orthodox Church, Middle Village









Italian Methodist Church, Ravenswood









St Marry's of Winfield, Woodside









Winfield Reformed Church, Woodside









St Nicholas and Church of the Nazerene, Sunnyside









NY Presbyterian Church, Flushing









St George's Church, Flushing









Korean Central Presbyterian Church, LIC









Unknown church, Astoria









Astoria Community Church, Astoria









The Presbyterian Church of Astoria, Astoria









St George's Church, Astoria









St Markella Church, Astoria









St Demitrio's Cathedral, Astoria









St Irene of Chrysovalantou, Astoria









The Unitiarian Universalists Congregation of Queens, Flushing









St Robert Bellarmine Church, Bayside









The Pure Presbyterian NY Church, Flushing









Grace Episcopal Church, Jamaica









Immaculate Conception Church, Jamaica









Glen Morris Presbyterian Church, Ozone Pk









Korean Evangelica Church of NY, Elmhurst









St Mary Star of Sea Church, Far Rockway









Church of the Immaculate Conception, Astoria









Steinway Reformed Church, Astoria









St Mary's Church, LIC









Unkown church, Rockaway Pk









St Camiullus Church, Rockaway Pk









St Rose of Lima Church, Rockaway Beach









St Virgilius Catholic Church, Broad Channel









St Grenviev's Catholic Church, Roxbury









Howard Beach Assembly of God Church, Howard Beach









Bethany Lutheran Church, Queens Village









St James Episcopal Church, Elmhurst









Korean Presbyterian Church, Elmhurst









St David's Episcopal Anglican Church, Cambria Hts









The Hollis Presbyterian Church, Hollis


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

All wonderful.

I'll pick one for Chicago: St John Cantius, where I go for the old Latin mass. The cyber-tour can be found at 

http://www.cantius.org/Cyber-Tour-Title.htm.


----------



## TheTramp (Dec 2, 2004)

san antonio:










indianapolis:










indianapolis:










washington dc










seattle


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

Alsancak Catholic Church, Izmir, Turkey









Did you like it?


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Some of the churches in The Bronx occupy former theaters.

The Bronx Temple of Seventh Day Adventists









Greater Eternal Baptist Church









St Jerome's Church









St Ann's Episcopal Church









Edgehill Church









Joy Fellowship Church









Pilgrim United Church of Christ









First Union Baptist Church









St Phillip Neri Church









The Seventh Light Baptist Church









Our Lady of Refuge Catholic Church









Our Lady of Mt Carmel









St Nicholas of Tolentine









St Helena's Church









St Peter's Episcopal Church









St Raymond's Roman Catholic Church









Our Lady of Grace Church









St Peter and Paul Church Rectory









Templo de Renovacion Espiritual









Iglesia Universal del Reino de Dios









Mormon Church









Universol Church?









Moore Memorial AME Zionist Church









Domonion Cathedral









Iglesia Pentecostal Jehova Shalom









Christian Faith Cathedral









True Gospel Tabernacle Church









The Lord's Church









The Garden Cathedral of Prayer









Emmanuel Baptist Church









Epiphany Lutheran Church









Fordham Lutheran Church









Greater Faith Temple









Immaculate Conception Church









Our Lady of Angels Church









The United Reformed Church









Our Saviour Lutheran Church









St Anselm's RC Church









St Augustine's Roman Catholic Church









St Brendan's Roman Catholic Church









St Francis Xavier Church









St Martin of Tours









St Theresa's Church









St Michael's Church









United Methodist Calvert Church









Trinity Community Church









Fordham Manor Church









Reems Creek Presbyterian Church









Unknown church at 163rd St and Eagle Ave









Unknown church at 173rd St and Washington Ave









Grace Church


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

To end with NYC churches, here's Staten Island

Unknown Roman Catholic Church









The Society of St Paul's Seminary









The Free Magyar (Hungarian) Reformed Church









The Rossvile AME Zion Church









St Mary's Roman Catholic Church









Park Baptist Church









Thrid Reformed Church









Mt Lorretto Church









Unitarian Church of Staten Island









St Peter's Roman Catholic Church









St Alban's Episcopal Church









St Peter's Roman Catholic Church









Woodrow United Methodist Church









Staten Island Korean Church









Unknown church









Bethany Lutheran Brethren Church









Holy Trinity Ukranian Catholic Church









New Drop Baptist Church









Staten Island Chineese Christian Church









Great Kills Moravian Church









Christian Pentecoastal Church









St Mary's Church









Christ Church New Brighton









St Paul's Episcopal Church









St Phillip's Baptist Church


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Galt is a very pretty town.


----------



## DHLawrence (Jun 20, 2009)

The stone makes all the difference. And it's only going to get better!


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper (Jul 7, 2009)

ok, i want to show you some churches of my town, Speyer(Germany)! 



Dreifaltigkeitskirche, 18th century




















Josephskirche, 2x 91m, 19th and 20th century




























Gedächtniskirche, 100m, 19th and 20th century




























Speyerer Dom (cathedral), 2x 71.20m + 2x 65.60m, 11th century


----------



## MasterGas (Jan 15, 2009)

some of the churches in
*M O R E L I A, MEXICO*

The Cathedral













































Church of Santa Rosa de Lima




































Church of San Diego / Virgin of Guadalupe


----------

